# Changes in the New NCEES Civil PE Exam Specs'



## PE_CE_CA (Jun 3, 2015)

Comparing the previous civil breadth and depth specifications and the new April 2015 specifications, I gathered that the % of transportation questions dropped to 7.5% and that of Hydraulics/Hydrology to 17.5% (from 20% each). Also, I noticed wastewater treatment and water treatment are omitted from the breadth, as well as the sight distance and superelevation. Meanwhile, construction questions increased by at least 10%.

Thoughts?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 3, 2015)

As a water/wastewater guy with no experience in construction, I don't like the changes that much. But I have no choice but to roll with it.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 3, 2015)

More construction, less transpo is correct. The environmental stuff is gone as well.

You'll likely see about 3 Transpo problems, and 7 construction. 6-7 WR

Superelevation, sight distances were moved to the PM Transpo. You'll see basic geometrics in the AM


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 3, 2015)

PE_CE_CA said:


> Comparing the previous civil breadth and depth specifications and the new April 2015 specifications, I gathered that the % of transportation questions dropped to 7.5% and that of Hydraulics/Hydrology to 17.5% (from 20% each). Also, I noticed wastewater treatment and water treatment are omitted from the breadth, as well as the sight distance and superelevation. Meanwhile, construction questions increased by at least 10%.
> 
> Thoughts?




This is not new, right? I thought the current exam outline has been out since Oct/Nov 2014. It didn't change again, did it?


----------



## John QPE (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't think so ....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 3, 2015)

No, it hasn't changed again. But the title did scare the crap out of me.


----------



## PE_CE_CA (Jun 4, 2015)

The NCEES Spec sheet says "Effective Beginning with the April 2015 Examinations", so it is relatively new.

@ John QPE, thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 7, 2015)

http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/


----------

